# Will low calories make you tired?



## someguy1984 (Apr 29, 2009)

I meant to make the thread say: *Will low calories make you tired?*

I've been tracking my total calorie count on livestrong.com. The past couple of days I've gotten up late and had to eat a bit more higher calorie foods to make up for it. 

I've been dieting slowly, but i noticed I've been tired lately. Sleeping in longer for some reason...11 hours of sleep...Still not 100% awake. (Weird) Although, i notice on my tracker I've only hit about 1800, 1700, 1500 calories on some days. I haven't hit even 2000 calories in almost 2 weeks, because i've been tired...

Is this a cause of low calories? Is it possible that working out and keeping my calories where they are now, is making me sleepy?

If so, i need to go out to McDonald's and set things straight, lol.

I lift heavy 3 days a week and do cardio/abs 2x a week. I'm 5'7 148lbs.


----------



## Hench (Apr 29, 2009)

If your trying to hit 2000 and keep going too far below this, then sure it could be the reason for feeling tired. Your body doesn't really like being in a hypocaloric state, thats why you should keep the deficit small. 

Make sure you hit 2000 for a week and see if you feel any better.


----------



## QuestionGuy (Apr 29, 2009)

Yes


----------



## C6zo6 (Apr 29, 2009)

You might be short on carbs. You might be short on calories in general. And you might have a vitamin deficiency. The only way to figure it out is to try different solutions and see what works. Symptoms for low calories, or low carbohydrates include being tired, being cold, don't feel like doing anything, etc...

The most likely vitamins you could be lacking are iron, vitamin C (which is needed to absorb iron), and B vitamins. Start paying attention to your intake of these vitamins. Eat citrus fruits when you eat meat or leafy greens, so you get C and iron at the same time. A multivitamin might be a good idea, but calcium inhibits your iron absorption, so bear that in mind. Calcium Magnesium pills aren't a bad idea either. 

Before worrying about the vitamins, I would up your calorie intake. You seem like your eating a little low and maybe your body wants a little more. If your working out often, 1500 is not a lot of calories...Especially if your eating low carbohydrates...Is this the case?


----------



## QuestionGuy (Apr 29, 2009)

C6zo6 said:


> You might be short on carbs. You might be short on calories in general. And you might have a vitamin deficiency. The only way to figure it out is to try different solutions and see what works. Symptoms for low calories, or low carbohydrates include being tired, being cold, don't feel like doing anything, etc...
> 
> The most likely vitamins you could be lacking are iron, vitamin C (which is needed to absorb iron), and B vitamins. Start paying attention to your intake of these vitamins. Eat citrus fruits when you eat meat or leafy greens, so you get C and iron at the same time. A multivitamin might be a good idea, but calcium inhibits your iron absorption, so bear that in mind. Calcium Magnesium pills aren't a bad idea either.
> 
> Before worrying about the vitamins, I would up your calorie intake. You seem like your eating a little low and maybe your body wants a little more. If your working out often, 1500 is not a lot of calories...Especially if your eating low carbohydrates...Is this the case?




LOL, im on the most succesfull cut of my life right now and Im being terribly tired, very extremely cold, don't feel like doing anything and im due to be at the gym in 2 hours, DO NOT WANT


----------



## C6zo6 (Apr 29, 2009)

QuestionGuy said:


> LOL, im on the most succesfull cut of my life right now and Im being terribly tired, very extremely cold, don't feel like doing anything and im due to be at the gym in 2 hours, DO NOT WANT



So, what does all this mean? Your either tired from low calories, low carbs, or what I've previously stated. I never said that you couldn't achieve results being tired in a deficit...I'm merely answering OP's question on how to overcome being tired...

Are you trying to prove my point wrong here? Or, are you just saying that your tired and don't feel like working out in general?


----------



## Balin (Apr 29, 2009)

QuestionGuy said:


> LOL, im on the most succesfull cut of my life right now and Im being terribly tired, very extremely cold, don't feel like doing anything and im due to be at the gym in 2 hours, DO NOT WANT



Sounds like you are still PSMF-ing


----------



## Unreal (Apr 30, 2009)

When on low cals I feel tired, sluggish and lack energy. That being said I have the hardest time sleeping. I just lay in bed and can't sleep most of the nights on low cal.


----------



## someguy1984 (Apr 30, 2009)

Unreal said:


> When on low cals I feel tired, sluggish and lack energy. That being said I have the hardest time sleeping. I just lay in bed and can't sleep most of the nights on low cal.



This has been happening to me as well...


----------



## Hench (Apr 30, 2009)

This is a complete stab in the dark, so be sure to treat it as such. 

If your cals are too low or you arnt getting enough healthy fats into your diet you could be affecting your bodies ability to make melatonin, or other any other hormone for that matter.

EDIT: calorie restriction appears to increase melatonin levels, interesting but not relevant.


----------



## Built (Apr 30, 2009)

Time for a refeed?


----------



## someguy1984 (Apr 30, 2009)

I think so. 

What kind of food do you suggest?

Buffet it out? Maybe some pizza? Perhaps a cheeseburger and some fries? Ohhh, i know. I'll get a gyro with a side of potato wedges. Those are great...


----------



## Built (Apr 30, 2009)

That's a cheat meal - they're good too. But no, a refeed is low fat, moderate protein and ASS-DEEP in carbs! Focus on starches - simpler carbs early in the refeed, moving into the slower stuff, sweet potatoes, oats etc toward the end.


----------



## jhawkin1 (May 1, 2009)

Italian ice gets me up and running on low calorie diets- its only 120 calories but has some natural sugars in there, then you can progress to the oats with some granola/cinnamon on top  my favorite.


----------



## Hench (May 1, 2009)

Symptoms said:


> No it won't.Even if it does, i would not care as long as i become more healthy than before.


----------



## CowPimp (May 1, 2009)

Sometimes going into ketosis people notice such things for 2-3 weeks until your brain has more fully adapted to using ketones as a primary fuel source.

Are you eating a low carb diet, such that you may be in ketosis?


----------



## Liftman (May 1, 2009)

Yes I get tired by the end of 3 or 4 days at low cals (sub 2000) and low carbs. After 5 days I'm dragging a$$. If you are getting into ketosis you will be tired, I sleep like a baby in ketosis. Like built said you need a refeed. I refeed every weekend and that works for me. I think th lower your cals go the more often you need the refeed.


----------

